# 586/595 New colors - Headfit for 595? Did I miss something?



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

That recent post about the new 586 build (sweet ride BTW) and the CyclingNews feature on Thor's 595 got me thinking.

Did I miss some big LOOK announcements? Chas??

Is that headfit system only available for the Pros on the 595, or is it something coming down the pipe for the rest of us? What's the scoop on those gold pinstripes on the new frames.

All these new toys and colors...just when I thought my 585 was the perfect ride.


----------



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

I have that new threaded headset on my 586. I believe it's only available on the 586 presently, but Look is looking to move to it on their other bikes in the future.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I would love to have a Look in that color.


----------



## JayH (Jul 30, 2008)

Is the 586 Pro Team with gold trim a 2008 or 2009 model? Here is one with blue trim. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Haha... I discovered the "new color" yesterday. Looks pretty sweet on the 09 595 Proteam too! I'm going to try to order one that way for myself.  

*[email protected]*


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Whata sweet looking frame! I guess it's time to break out the CC and not tell the wife!


----------

